# Cooper lays around all day and looks depressed



## I ran out of good ideas (Aug 29, 2012)

I just adopted a two year old German Shepherd named Cooper about four weeks ago. He lays around all day looking depressed. He doesn't want to play or doesn't know how to play. I take him on walks everyday, I try and walk him to a new place every time I walk him. Is it normal for him to lay around and look depressed all day?


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

It would help us to have some of his history - where he came from (shelter versus private home), how he was card for previously, vet history, etc. Has your vet seen him since you adopted him?

It is normal to expect an adjustment period with any transition, however, we might be able to provide more insight if we knew about your dog's past a little more.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Has he been checked for Lyme's?


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

He may be depressed. He may have had other animals he bonded with where ever he was before. Did he come from a shelter or rescue. Either one should be able to give you his history to shed more light on his sadness. I know my Raina was depressed after Pyrate crossed the bridge. It took me over a month to get her to play and act happy again and that included new toys and taking her out of town to a dog show where we stayed at a hotel. Give us some more info and please, post pictures!


----------



## I ran out of good ideas (Aug 29, 2012)

He comes from a home where he lived with his mom all his life. He was supposed to be a stud dog but got hit by a car when he was only six months, he now has a pin in his leg but he can walk perfectly fine. According to the previous owner Cooper hasn't had much human attention. I haven't taken him to his vet since I adopted him, I plan on it this weekend. I'm afraid he doesn't like his new home. The previous owner said he also was never taught how to play. So when ever I try and play with him he gets confused and lays down.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I ran out of good ideas said:


> *He comes from a home where he lived with his mom all his life.* He was supposed to be a stud dog but got hit by a car when he was only six months, he now has a pin in his leg but he can walk perfectly fine. *According to the previous owner Cooper hasn't had much human attention*. I haven't taken him to his vet since I adopted him, I plan on it this weekend. I'm afraid he doesn't like his new home.


Maybe it's just going to take a little longer. I adopted a 6month old GSD from a so called "breeder" years ago. This little dog was in a cage 24/7 she didn't know how to play with a ball. It took a little while but she eventually came out of her shell.


----------



## I ran out of good ideas (Aug 29, 2012)

imgur: the simple image sharer here is a picture of Cooper.


----------



## I ran out of good ideas (Aug 29, 2012)

How can I make him feel as comfortable as possible?


----------



## I ran out of good ideas (Aug 29, 2012)

What is Lyme's?


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I ran out of good ideas said:


> imgur: the simple image sharer here is a picture of Cooper.


That is a beautiful boy. It seems to me that he may miss his mother or other dogs that were in the home if they were never separated. You have to first get a vet check to make sure everything health wise is good, then start to teach him to play. Maybe a short game of tug or two ball to start out. Lots of praise and loving. Get to know him so you know what he reacts positively to. Give lots of praise and treats when he pays attention to you. Make it so you are the bringer of all good things and everything is positive. He will eventually "adopt" you and play. You might try clicker training for some tricks to get him started. Taking him on walks is good. Make sure he has plenty of time to sniff and explore, not just "heel". Make his life fun.


----------



## Midnight12 (Jan 6, 2012)

Will he do a little training with treats. Is he eating well? I would really want him checked out to make sure he is well. I just think fun kind of training for now.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Is he neutered?


----------



## Midnight12 (Jan 6, 2012)

Might also put him on a leash and take around the house with you if he does'nt seem to mind.


----------



## I ran out of good ideas (Aug 29, 2012)

msvette2u said:


> Is he neutered?


Yes he is.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Lyme's is transmitted by ticks. Where are you located? What part of the country?


----------



## I ran out of good ideas (Aug 29, 2012)

pyratemom said:


> That is a beautiful boy. It seems to me that he may miss his mother or other dogs that were in the home if they were never separated. You have to first get a vet check to make sure everything health wise is good, then start to teach him to play. Maybe a short game of tug or two ball to start out. Lots of praise and loving. Get to know him so you know what he reacts positively to. Give lots of praise and treats when he pays attention to you. Make it so you are the bringer of all good things and everything is positive. He will eventually "adopt" you and play. You might try clicker training for some tricks to get him started. Taking him on walks is good. Make sure he has plenty of time to sniff and explore, not just "heel". Make his life fun.


Thank you for the advice. I was a bit worried I was doing something wrong. I hope he comes out of his depression soon. How many treats do you think would be to many? I don't want to accidentally over feed him.


----------



## I ran out of good ideas (Aug 29, 2012)

msvette2u said:


> Lyme's is transmitted by ticks. Where are you located? What part of the country?


Western Washington. I just moved here. My neighbors say ticks aren't much of a problem here.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I think they are right. Pyrate has some good ideas. Try them :thumbup:


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Never saw a tick in Western Washington myself so I think you're OK there. 

Try to be a little less worried about this. Just casually sit on the floor with him a while, rather than trying to engage him, give your interest to whatever toy you have selected. Make that toy the center of the universe. If that doesn't pique his interest after an evening or two, bring out the chicken. (real chicken). See what a little real meat will do for your routine.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I ran out of good ideas said:


> Thank you for the advice. I was a bit worried I was doing something wrong. I hope he comes out of his depression soon. How many treats do you think would be to many? I don't want to accidentally over feed him.


When giving treats, it isn't the size of the treat that counts. You can give little tiny pieces of something that tastes really good like cooked liver or chicken. Don't give huge bites because it takes too long to chew and you are not feeding the dog you are rewarding. When I have a long training session I account for how much my dog got in treats when measuring the food for the next meal. If there were a lot of treats given the meal size is smaller. It all depends on what you are using for treats. I never met a dog that didn't like liver so I cook my own and cut it into tiny pieces. Keep it refrigerated and only take out small amounts at a time. Take your time and let him get to know you and know that he can trust you.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Many dogs find cooked hot dogs irresistible. I buy the cheap ones for that, the .79 cent/package "Bar S" ones.

Microwave them a bit and give them in quartered slices.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

You are already keying in on your dog which is good. 

Relationship based Approach to Training | Suzanne Clothier is a good article about building a relationship with him. 

Basically, this is a dog that has never learned to be a dog - he's been socially isolated and not a lot of time was spent on him. 

He's probably shut down quite a bit - just watching - and is overwhelmed by all the new things he is seeing and experiencing. Kind of like us being dropped from a country home where we've only ever seen our family, right into midtown Manhattan. 

Do the vet check - bring in a fecal, do the blood work and heartworm test, then for a dog like this I'd be looking for a clicker trainer like was said above. 
Find a Great Dog Trainer | Karen Pryor Academy

Do NILIF with him - nothing much - not a lot of pressure behind it, just make it fun. He's in shock!


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

When I first brought our chihuahua home she not only didnt trust us, she was aggressive towards us. Wanted nothing to do with us would attack if you reached for her growling, biting, would evacuate her bowels out of fear.
This dog had never worn a leash and collar before and she was 3 years old. So we leashed her up and took her outside, for the first 15 minutes she did her bucking bronko routine, then she went into shutdown mode, then when we didnt give up or stop walking she got with the program, the farther she walked the more her tail came out from between her legs. By the end of the walk it was straight up in the air. She still required ongoing work in the house but now the second you put the leash on her and sart walking her, her tail goes straight up in the air, her chest puffs up and she starts prancing like she is the queen of the world. 
These things take time, dont feel bad for your dog just get him going, engage in walks and activities. Remain firm and patient. This will make him feel safe. Pity does nothing for him or you. Dogs can live with homeless people and be happy, he will get over the loss of packmates or whomever he is pineing for. Also, make sure he gets a vet check. Good Luck.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

I hope Cooper feels better and you bond him. Sending good thoughts your way. Sorry, no advice.


----------

